# HOPPERS THAT GET STUCK?



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

SO DO U CONSIDER THE CARS THAT GET STUCK ON THE BACK BUMPER A TRUE HOPPER?OPINIONS PLEASE..IF U DO..WHY?IF U DONT WHY?


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

IT DEPENDS HOMIE CAUSE THEIRS DIFFERENT CLASES FOR HOPPING YOU GOT RADICAL STREET SINGLE SIRCUS CARS BUT I DONT MIND HOMIE AS LONG AS THEY DONT PULL UP TO A SINGLE PUMP THAT DRIVES YOU GET ME. MOST OF THOSE CARS ARE TRAILERS ANYWAYS.....JUST MY TWO CENTS DOGG


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Sep 20 2006, 07:39 PM~6213128
> *SO DO U CONSIDER THE CARS THAT GET STUCK ON THE BACK BUMPER A TRUE HOPPER?OPINIONS PLEASE..IF U DO..WHY?IF U DONT WHY?
> *


LOL HELL YA..due to the fact not all hoppers have the power or set up to lay it on bumper,not to mention thats more hight..


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS61_@Sep 20 2006, 07:44 PM~6213154
> *IT DEPENDS HOMIE CAUSE THEIRS DIFFERENT CLASES FOR HOPPING YOU GOT RADICAL STREET SINGLE SIRCUS CARS BUT I DONT MIND HOMIE AS LONG AS THEY DONT PULL UP TO A SINGLE PUMP THAT DRIVES YOU GET ME. MOST OF THOSE CARS ARE TRAILERS ANYWAYS.....JUST MY TWO CENTS DOGG
> *


hataproof is a double pumper and drives away and lays bumper


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

well i see your point..but i dont feel a "true hopper" gets stuck on the back bumper..i have heard people argue this before but a topic hasnt been made..so im curious whateveryone thinks..not trying to stir up anything


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Sep 20 2006, 07:58 PM~6213272
> *well i see your point..but i dont feel a "true hopper" gets stuck on the back bumper..i have heard people argue this before but a topic hasnt been made..so im curious whateveryone thinks..not trying to stir up anything
> *


UR NOT HOMIE..BUT THINK ABOUT IT A HOPPER CAN HOP TILL IT GET 100+INCHS U KNOW YOU WON SO LAY IT ON THE BUMPER FOR THE FANS :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 20 2006, 05:46 PM~6213187
> *hataproof is a double pumper and drives away and lays bumper
> *


DOUBLE PUMPS ARE COOL TOO, WE GOT ONE IN THE CLUB RIGHT NOW PUTTING IN WORK EVERYWHERE HOMIE, I AINT TRIPPING DOGG


----------



## TOPPLESS86 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Sep 20 2006, 06:58 PM~6213272
> *well i see your point..but i dont feel a "true hopper" gets stuck on the back bumper..i have heard people argue this before but a topic hasnt been made..so im curious whateveryone thinks..not trying to stir up anything
> *


I AGREE WITH YOU, THERE'S A DIFFRENCE FROM HOPPING AND HAVING A RIDE'S REAR CONTROLE ARM'S MOVED CLOSER TO THE CENTER OF THE RIDE SO THE WIEGHT CAN SHIFT AND HOLD THE CAR UP.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I don't like them. I bet it is hard as fuck to get them to do that that. Not to mention all kinds of money and prep work, but I like a cars doing there thing on the street. You know how it is when you're out there crusing and then you see lights flashing up in the air. That shit is hard right there.

My 2 cents.


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

I think it's awsome what some people have accomplished with these hoppers because it goes to show just how far we've come. uffin:


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

Jorge from psyshos customs sits on back bumper with no added weight...radical truck hop...has a mean as lockup


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EDWINS61_@Sep 20 2006, 05:44 PM~6213154
> *IT DEPENDS HOMIE CAUSE THEIRS DIFFERENT CLASES FOR HOPPING YOU GOT RADICAL STREET SINGLE SIRCUS CARS BUT I DONT MIND HOMIE AS LONG AS THEY DONT PULL UP TO A SINGLE PUMP THAT DRIVES YOU GET ME. MOST OF THOSE CARS ARE TRAILERS ANYWAYS.....JUST MY TWO CENTS DOGG
> *


yeah as long as they got there own category 
but then again even cars that dont get stuck but have extra weight are sorry
as far as a hoppin i like street cars
but people have different opinions,and thats mine


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Sep 20 2006, 05:39 PM~6213128
> *SO DO U CONSIDER THE CARS THAT GET STUCK ON THE BACK BUMPER A TRUE HOPPER?OPINIONS PLEASE..IF U DO..WHY?IF U DONT WHY?
> *


real hoppers dont get stuck,, been said 1000 times


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 20 2006, 07:18 PM~6213920
> *real hoppers dont get stuck,, been said 1000 times
> *


true that


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

IF IT STICKS IT AINT A REAL HOPPER.....


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

THERE CRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

I hate seeing "circus" cars with modified suspensions that get stuck on one lick. That's engineering, not lowriding or hopping. I'd much rather see a clean, COMPLETE car with all the bumpers and grill hop than a car with no front bumper or grill... Where's the style in that?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

what about TODD's 61 from az it gets stuck and is one of the cleanest cars out there..


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

I DONT LIKE THE HOPPERS THAT STAND ON BACK BUMPER THAT SHIT IS BORING :twak:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Car hopping has come a long way, it's not like it used to be at the Los Angeles super show for example. 

Everyone has their own tastes. Circus cars killed that art of Lowriding as they say. I made jokes about what I feel will happin next with this....guys putting roll cages in their cars and hitting the switch from inside and flipping over with thenselves still inside...it will happin watch.

How far do we have to go untill we come full circle?

This is not Lowriding in my view. Not traditional Lorwiding anyway.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Sep 20 2006, 05:39 PM~6213128
> *SO DO U CONSIDER THE CARS THAT GET STUCK ON THE BACK BUMPER A TRUE HOPPER?OPINIONS PLEASE..IF U DO..WHY?IF U DONT WHY?
> *


Getting stuck is not hopping..........


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

It is BORING too...same 'ol same'ol.....I just walk down the street and get a burger when this stuff starts.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 20 2006, 06:13 PM~6213398
> *I don't like them.  I bet it is hard as fuck to get them to do that that.  Not to mention all kinds of money and prep work, but I like a cars doing there thing on the street.  You know how it is when you're out there crusing and then you see lights flashing up in the air.  That shit is hard right there.
> 
> My 2 cents.
> *


*X-2*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 20 2006, 05:45 PM~6213167
> *LOL HELL YA..due to the fact not all hoppers have the power or set up to lay it on bumper,not to mention thats more hight..
> *


standing on the ass isn't hopping all pumps have the juice to hop the car into position for the weight to stand the car up. Real hopper can do the big inches and come back down that shows pump,cylinder,and coil power just my opinion,


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

i would rather see the back bumper smackin on the ground than cars gettin hung up.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 20 2006, 09:10 PM~6214739
> *Car hopping has come a long way, it's not like it used to be at the Los Angeles super show for example.
> 
> Everyone has their own tastes. Circus cars killed that art of Lowriding as they say. I made jokes about what I feel will happin next with this....guys putting roll cages in their cars and hitting the switch from inside and flipping over with thenselves still inside...it will happin watch.
> ...


Yea, but I do like this flick.


----------



## KIKOUNO (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 20 2006, 10:01 PM~6215024
> *standing on the ass isn't hopping all pumps have the juice to hop the car into position for the weight to stand the car up. Real hopper can do the big inches and come back down that shows pump,cylinder, coil power just my opinion,
> *


 yep homie :biggrin:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Sep 20 2006, 10:22 PM~6215124
> *Yea, but I do like this flick.
> *


yea.. my new wallpaper


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

standers are not hoppers,true they hop to get that high,but its easy when you have shit loads of weight in the ass and such a high rear lockup from the rear axel being 4 feet from under the car on totally rebuilt suspension that once it goes up it follows and stands...


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 20 2006, 07:18 PM~6213920
> *real hoppers dont get stuck,, been said 1000 times
> *


as long as it ain't a double switch you have to hop to get to that point.My .02centavos


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

No wonder why Homies hydraulics don't build this stuff.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1+Sep 20 2006, 10:22 PM~6215124-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make me proud to have taken them myself


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 20 2006, 07:18 PM~6213920
> *real hoppers dont get stuck,, been said 1000 times
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

THEY SHOULD BE CALLED "STOPPERS" NOT HOPPERS


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 21 2006, 04:22 AM~6216208
> *THEY SHOULD BE CALLED "STOPPERS" NOT HOPPERS
> *


They should, they should.

I dont mind them. But I DIDNT like those fucking cars on Truucha Vol 22 that they purposly tipped over and smashed. WHAT THE FUCK, if you're gonna ruin a perfectly good hopper give it to me. :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

homie earlier mentioned todds impala getting stuck...well that car is CLEAN and i know he didnt build that car to intend to get stuck..i saw the car in person at the midwestshowdown in michigan and its clean..i consider that a clean street hopper


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 20 2006, 10:43 PM~6214085
> *<s>IF IT STICKS IT AINT A REAL HOPPER.....</s>
> *


IF IT CANT DRIVE ITSELF HOME, IT AINT A REAL RIDER...

maybe some of the money spent on g bodies that only last 1 show, should be spent on building clean ass setups like the japs....


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 21 2006, 12:10 AM~6214739
> *Car hopping has come a long way, it's not like it used to be at the Los Angeles super show for example.
> 
> Everyone has their own tastes. Circus cars killed that art of Lowriding as they say. I made jokes about what I feel will happin next with this....guys putting roll cages in their cars and hitting the switch from inside and flipping over with thenselves still inside...it will happin watch.
> ...


with the money they blew on the setup, mods, etc, WHERE IS THE CHROME??????

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:

how you gonna (try to) clown with stock undies....... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Sep 21 2006, 05:00 AM~6216324
> *IF IT CANT DRIVE ITSELF HOME, IT AINT A REAL RIDER...
> 
> maybe some of the money spent on g bodies that only last 1 show, should be spent on building clean ass setups like the japs....
> *


take it easy, bigeasy your gonna choke on some of that jap cock you have been praising now for a couple weeks :0 






were is your hopper :dunno: 



:biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *Getting stuck is not hopping..........*


Amen....I put them on the same level as Donks.......garbage.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Sep 21 2006, 08:29 AM~6216371
> *take it easy,  bigeasy your gonna choke on some of that jap cock you have been praising now for a couple weeks  :0
> were is your hopper  :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


ouch

i actually have only mentioned the japs twice, but..whatever...

and dont worry, i'll be out with something sometime within the next century..


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Sep 21 2006, 05:41 AM~6216396
> *ouch
> 
> i actually have only mentioned the japs twice, but..whatever...
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## gtown (Dec 8, 2005)

circus cars are just that. "circus cars".


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Todd's 61 doesn't get stuck anymore.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

:thumbsup: Its a matter of opinion ,its your money do what you like.I like to go to the LRM shows.So I am stuck with rules for my hopper.I can make it a Poser aka statue hopper,but I will see.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Theres a class in competition that fits the cars that get stuck wich is radical class . I think there cool to see but the wack ones I would say are the ones who hop like 30-60 inches then get stuck or they get stuck after 2 or 3 hops .


----------



## UniquesAZ (Jul 16, 2004)

I consider the ones that hit high 80's, and above "real" hoppers! Now if you getting stuck in the 70's theres something heavy in that fucken trunk!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UniquesAZ_@Sep 21 2006, 08:57 AM~6217158
> *I consider the ones that hit high 80's, and above "real" hoppers! Now if you getting stuck in the 70's theres something heavy in that fucken trunk!
> *


I have seen a couple of those here in Houston.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i wanna see some paint some chrome and a driven car doing a few inches with all the body panels and bumpers. and not a high lock up in the back. that is driven and doesnt make a shit load of noise and run like shit. that is what impresses me.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 21 2006, 08:50 AM~6217120
> *Theres a class in competition that fits the cars that get stuck wich is radical class . I think there cool to see but the wack ones I would say are the ones who hop like 30-60 inches then get stuck or they get stuck after 2 or 3 hops .
> *


Whats going on in San Antonio?Are you getting ready for Vegas?


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

its depends if they hop and just barely get stuck on the bumper but if after 3 licks it slams to the bumper thats retarded.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2006, 09:14 AM~6217262
> *i wanna see some paint some chrome and a driven car doing a few inches with all the body panels and bumpers.  and not a high lock up in the back. that is driven and doesnt make a shit load of noise and run like shit. that is what impresses me.
> *


I just had flash backs from when I had my candy green (SKYWALKER).


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by UniquesAZ_@Sep 21 2006, 10:57 AM~6217158
> *I consider the ones that hit high 80's, and above "real" hoppers! Now if you getting stuck in the 70's theres something heavy in that fucken trunk!
> *



Exactly!!! I am amazed when I see a car that gets stuck at 70 something...over even 60 something. Either the axle/ pivot point is WAY to far forward or the car is loaded up with weight. Stuck cars. :thumbsdown:


----------



## UniquesAZ (Jul 16, 2004)

Also hate to see when the fucken car is loaded with weight and the shit hops fucken SLOOOOOOOW! Thats a fake ass hopper! :thumbsdown:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

STICKIN AINT HOPPIN....





IF YOU HAVE TO USE WEIGHT TO MAKE IT STAY TAKE IT HOME AND BUILD A REAL HOPPER.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2006, 09:14 AM~6217262
> *i wanna see some paint some chrome and a driven car doing a few inches with all the body panels and bumpers.  and not a high lock up in the back. that is driven and doesnt make a shit load of noise and run like shit. that is what impresses me.
> *


 :uh:  that sounds completely opposite of my hopper

i have no paint
no grill
no chrome
half a front bumper
68 inches of rear travel
no mufflers



but it runs and drives great has cold air and a sound system hops in the low 80's and comes back down. dont get it twisted though i built this car just to have fun and represent my shop. it has never and will never fly a classic customs plaque.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Sep 21 2006, 07:57 AM~6216316
> *homie earlier mentioned todds impala getting stuck...well that car is CLEAN and i know he didnt build that car to intend to get stuck..i saw the car in person at the midwestshowdown in michigan and its clean..i consider that a clean street hopper
> *



well i saw plenty of footage of the impala not getting stuck my self on 23 and i think it also got stuck on thier too i am not positive ......thing is ,if you set a criteria of stuck and not stuck ,then all else is out the window it doesnt matter if it is super detail chrome or some junk yard g body the seperations have to be set and stuck too with no veriations.


there should be a class set for stuck and not stuck,just from travling with pinky too shows i can say radical isnt just radical certin cars (pinky dfl blue monte i would say todd from az as well as many others out there)are cars built to hop and lay and drive yes some are way cleaner then others but the classifacation as a hopper remains the same..unstuck cars that lay drive and do inches and those cars hopping against a car that sticks isnt right ..if nothing less the time people put into making sure the cars did thier job with all the criteria of a driveable vehicle.


just my 2cents


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

i always liked street driven cars that hopp.single or double,12's 14's or what ever as long as it lays and hops with out getting stuck.

cirus cars are cool, but i'm not a big fan of it,i like the street driven cars.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Sep 21 2006, 10:15 AM~6217263
> *Whats going on in San Antonio?Are you getting ready for Vegas?
> *



Yea we are tryin to make vegas . Not sure yet how things are gonna turn out yet . You makin it to vegas? or will brian let ya go ? :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 21 2006, 11:05 AM~6217913
> *Yea we are tryin to make vegas . Not sure yet how things are gonna turn out yet . You makin it to vegas? or will brian let ya go ?  :biggrin:
> *


I called Prohopper and they ran out of gears or never made any,who knows.I cant go to vegas without gears.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:dunno:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Cars that stand straight up are for entertainment.. Put enough weight in the back and the car should pendulum, simple as that. Simple physics. Don't get me wrong they still have to get the car to hop high enough to pendulum.. I like the hoppers and especially the ones that are driven to event and then home, of course unless they break a ball joint.. Give me a good ol'fashion street hopper any day..


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

i see alot of opinions good..thats what i wanted


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Sep 21 2006, 12:19 PM~6217985
> *I called Prohopper and they ran out of gears or never made any,who knows.I cant go to vegas without gears.
> *




Pro Hopper got em gears I think already . Your cce truck should bang with em pro hopper gears bro .  Holla if you go .


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

HELL NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!THOSE CIRCUS CARS SUCK JUST MY OPINION!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

Personally i dont see why cars that get stuck are such crowd pleasers, the fun is over when it gets stuck. But a more important question is not weather a car gets stuck or not but wheather or not it drives to the hop and back home! For the hommies out there with clean rides, with all the bumpers and trim that drive and swang their shit, keep it up, much props.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 21 2006, 03:22 AM~6216208
> *THEY SHOULD BE CALLED "STOPPERS" NOT HOPPERS
> *


I also agree with the homie that said if you can't drive it home it aint a real rider. :thumbsup:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

just like the ones without motors and get stuck..not a real ride


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SHOULD LAY IN DA BACK TOO!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 23 2006, 08:53 AM~6229639
> *
> 
> 
> *



the rear suspension on that blazer explains my point exactly,lets see that be driven like a normal daily driver,dont look like it can be done as the rear sits too high to lay normally,


so i have to agree with riderchronicles on that one,i riden in his car and it hops,and lays out,that is a streethopper...


btw it gas hops rather well with me n him in it....
portland p.d. got a good sight of that...:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 23 2006, 03:17 PM~6230933
> *the rear suspension on that blazer explains my point exactly,lets see that be driven like a normal daily driver,dont look like it can be done as the rear sits too high to lay normally,
> so i have to agree with riderchronicles on that one,i riden in his car and it hops,and lays out,that is a streethopper...
> btw it gas hops rather well with me n him in it....
> ...


the blazer does drive daily and sits low when droped ill post more pics when i get some,but the blazer isnt mine so im gunna stay off nuttz.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 23 2006, 08:53 AM~6229639
> *
> 
> 
> *


I never seen the Yellow truck on the bottom pic get stuck,it just hops.It also lays all the way down ,it drives fine ,just no AC .Houston is too hot.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 23 2006, 01:19 PM~6230946
> *the blazer does drive daily and sits low when droped ill post more pics when i get some,but the blazer isnt mine so im gunna stay off nuttz.
> *


ok,well i would like to see some more pics of that...
not callin nobody a liar just wanna see more pics of it and some of it layed out..


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

im happy hitting mid 40s and my shit drives and lays..but im sure ill go higher one day :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 20 2006, 11:10 PM~6214739
> *Car hopping has come a long way, it's not like it used to be at the Los Angeles super show for example.
> 
> Everyone has their own tastes. Circus cars killed that art of Lowriding as they say. I made jokes about what I feel will happin next with this....guys putting roll cages in their cars and hitting the switch from inside and flipping over with thenselves still inside...it will happin watch.
> ...


  Poor Towncar. :uh:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Sep 25 2006, 04:29 AM~6238791
> *im happy hitting mid 40s and my shit drives and lays..but im sure ill go higher one day :biggrin:
> *


lol yeah let me see the day you hit 40 i think you added one to many zeros


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Sep 21 2006, 12:05 PM~6217913
> *Yea we are tryin to make vegas . Not sure yet how things are gonna turn out yet . You makin it to vegas? or will brian let ya go ?  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Sep 25 2006, 07:00 AM~6239144
> *:0
> *


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 25 2006, 08:41 AM~6239064
> *lol yeah let me see the day you hit 40 i think you added one to many zeros
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 25 2006, 08:41 AM~6239064
> *lol yeah let me see the day you hit 40 i think you added one to many zeros
> *


OPPS :0


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

JIM we wired that car up to 96 volts and let it rip..trust me it hits 40..but if u got with people more often then u wouldnt miss out on shit :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

phones work both ways fool i dont remember getting any calls from anyone. if you got a stock suspension caddy single hitting 40 i will hire you


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 25 2006, 07:38 PM~6243170
> *phones work both ways fool i dont remember getting any calls from anyone. if you got a stock suspension caddy single hitting 40 i will hire you
> *


meet me at chicago docks and ill show you a caddy than can do 80"+ and backflip into lake michingan


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Sep 25 2006, 08:42 PM~6243203
> *meet me at chicago docks and ill show you a caddy than can do 80"+ and backflip into lake michingan
> *


Get that on film please. :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 25 2006, 07:38 PM~6243170
> *phones work both ways fool i dont remember getting any calls from anyone. if you got a stock suspension caddy single hitting 40 i will hire you
> *


oh jim..u think my caddy had stock suspension..dont think so homie..guess u never took a good look :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

how could we you never show up with the car anywhere :biggrin:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 21 2006, 12:14 PM~6217262
> *i wanna see some paint some chrome and a driven car doing a few inches with all the body panels and bumpers.  and not a high lock up in the back. that is driven and doesnt make a shit load of noise and run like shit. that is what impresses me.
> *


same here


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

actually i did show up to a few places..only for a few minutes :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Those hoppers that get stuck reminds me of those ******* 4x4 shows where the semi trailer turns into this big "robot dinosaur" and starts crushing cars :uh:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Sep 26 2006, 09:05 AM~6246122
> *Those hoppers that get stuck reminds me of those ******* 4x4 shows where the semi trailer turns into this big "robot dinosaur" and starts crushing cars :uh:
> *



Now that shits awesome!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Sep 25 2006, 01:39 PM~6241238
> *JIM we wired that car up to 96 volts and let it rip..trust me it hits 40..but if u got with people more often then u wouldnt miss out on shit :biggrin:
> *


dan i have been in the game for over 10 years bro 96 volts doesnt mean your in the 40s... it takes alot more work to get a car to hit 40s than 96 volts. maybe in the 20s maybe mid 20, but not 40...


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

all i have to say it was measured..no more said.. :angry:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Pics!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Sep 26 2006, 07:05 AM~6246122
> *Those hoppers that get stuck reminds me of those ******* 4x4 shows where the semi trailer turns into this big "robot dinosaur" and starts crushing cars :uh:
> *


Anyone who dislikes truck-o-sourus is a comunist. :scrutinize:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Sep 26 2006, 10:23 AM~6247322
> *dan i have been in the game for over 10 years bro 96 volts doesnt mean your in the 40s... it takes alot more work to get a car to hit 40s than 96 volts. maybe in the 20s maybe mid 20, but not 40...
> *


mid 20's with 96 volts aint doing too good..........


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

RIGHT..trust me i have no reason to bullshit anyone..youll see next year.PAINT,INTERIOR,UNDERCARRIGE..AND HITTING BACK BUMPER :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCH_RIDAH (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Sep 26 2006, 12:23 PM~6247322
> *dan i have been in the game for over 10 years bro 96 volts doesnt mean your in the 40s... it takes alot more work to get a car to hit 40s than 96 volts. maybe in the 20s maybe mid 20, but not 40...
> *


i was thinkin the same thing


----------



## SWITCH_RIDAH (Oct 26, 2004)

it takes a lot more than just batteries


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH_RIDAH_@Sep 26 2006, 03:21 PM~6248946
> *it takes a lot more than just batteries
> *


 yeah cali calls it engineering 
but to the midwest its called sandbagging,niggerigging bumpers,helium filled ballon tires, missing driveshafts, and V6s


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH_RIDAH_@Sep 26 2006, 03:21 PM~6248946
> *it takes a lot more than just batteries
> *


and your driving what?


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Sep 23 2006, 07:25 PM~6231887
> *I never seen the Yellow truck on the bottom pic get stuck,it just hops.It also lays all the way down ,it drives fine ,just no AC .Houston is too hot.
> *


 :0 u seen that yellow truck in preson have ya? :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k
i tried to blow that pic up 4 all my krazytoyz homies but i couldnt


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Sep 26 2006, 04:59 PM~6249242
> *yeah cali calls it engineering
> but to the midwest its called sandbagging,niggerigging bumpers,helium filled ballon tires, missing driveshafts, and V6s
> *



why do people think there is a huge difference in weight between a 8 and 6? I heard a 3.8L V6 only weighs maybe 150 lbs less than a stock v-8 at the most


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Sep 26 2006, 07:52 AM~6246370-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :scrutinize:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Sep 26 2006, 04:53 PM~6249566
> *why do people think there is a huge difference in weight between a 8 and 6?  I heard a 3.8L V6 only weighs maybe 150 lbs less than a stock v-8 at the most
> *


an inch or 2 at the most


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Sep 26 2006, 06:53 PM~6249566
> *why do people think there is a huge difference in weight between a 8 and 6?  I heard a 3.8L V6 only weighs maybe 150 lbs less than a stock v-8 at the most
> *


i roll with a v6 and a fat chick(in the trunk)


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

even though I am around those who get and would like to get stuck I really don't care for it. STREET HOPPING FOR ME ALL DAY EVERYDAY! :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 20 2006, 09:18 PM~6213920
> *real hoppers dont get stuck,, been said 1000 times
> *


----------



## SWITCH_RIDAH (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Sep 26 2006, 05:49 PM~6249537
> *and your driving what?
> *


a clean 93 fleetwood w/ full chrome undercarriage, powder coat wheels, booty kit, castle grill, piston pump 10 batts setup. it aint been out this summer because i actually build my own cars. meaning i do all of my own work; fram wrap, molded suspension, complete setup, chromed out motor. i could go on but theres no need to. plus i know a hell of a lot about hydraulics then u do.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KRAZYTOYZ_@Sep 21 2006, 11:09 AM~6217232
> *I have seen a couple of those here in Houston.
> *


ME 2......HAVE U REALLY! :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 23 2006, 03:19 PM~6230946
> *the blazer does drive daily and sits low when droped ill post more pics when i get some,but the blazer isnt mine so im gunna stay off nuttz.
> *


NOT A DAILY HOMIE,NEVER SEEN IT ON THE ROAD DRIVEN SINCE IT STARTED HITTIN BACK BUMPER.....BUT ITS FUCKIN CLEAN!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

MY SINGE PUMP CADDY WILL BE OUT SOON,ONCE AGAIN FOR ALL THEM HATTERS THAT THINK THEY DOING SOMETHING ON THEM STREET SINGLES.......v8's ALSO CLOWNIN ON ALOT OF V6's!!! FO SURE  TAKE A NUMBER.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Sep 26 2006, 06:07 PM~6250317
> *i roll with a v6 and a fat chick(in the trunk)
> *


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH_RIDAH_@Sep 26 2006, 06:25 PM~6250442
> *a clean 93 fleetwood w/ full chrome undercarriage, powder coat wheels, booty kit, castle grill, piston pump 10 batts setup. it aint been out this summer because i actually build my own cars. meaning i do all of my own work; fram wrap, molded suspension, complete setup, chromed out motor. i could go on but theres no need to. plus i know a hell of a lot about hydraulics then u do.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Sep 26 2006, 01:37 PM~6248720
> *RIGHT..trust me i have no reason to bullshit anyone..youll see next year.PAINT,INTERIOR,UNDERCARRIGE..AND HITTING BACK BUMPER :biggrin:
> *


im not saying your lying, i think who ever measured your hop must be pulling your chain. or they must have been measuring from the top of the tires. :biggrin: all im saying is my bro chris's caddy is better equipped ( it thats how you spell it ) than your caddy and hes not in the 40's.. not that we tried but its hard for me to believe that someone who never really hopped there car before and has a basic set up and all you did was up the volts to the pumps and now there in the 40s is just really hard to picture it... well if your in the 40's congrats! but like you said i guess we all will have to see next year!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH_RIDAH_@Sep 26 2006, 07:25 PM~6250442
> *a clean 93 fleetwood w/ full chrome undercarriage, powder coat wheels, booty kit, castle grill, piston pump 10 batts setup. it aint been out this summer because i actually build my own cars. meaning i do all of my own work; fram wrap, molded suspension, complete setup, chromed out motor. i could go on but theres no need to. plus i know a hell of a lot about hydraulics then u do.
> *


your boring me.IF im not mistakend didnt u have a regal before that u took to a shop to have all the work redone..just curious?since u do ALL of your own work.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Sep 20 2006, 08:18 PM~6213920
> *real hoppers dont get stuck,, been said 1000 times
> *


Absolutely!!!!!
But in a class by themselves they alright.........as long as they still look good. Some of those cars are hideous! No chrome nowhere, no paint, Mickey Thompsons, etc. At least build a nice ride AND THEN set it on the bumper if you must. I know I personally wouldn't hop against a car thats trash and minez is all hooked up and lotioned down. I would have too much to lose (or break). If he broke his he wouldnt care cause it would already be junk! Just my 2 cents


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

Circus cars killed the art of lowriding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Sep 26 2006, 06:41 PM~6250563
> *MY SINGE PUMP CADDY WILL BE OUT SOON,ONCE AGAIN FOR ALL THEM HATTERS THAT THINK THEY DOING SOMETHING ON THEM STREET SINGLES.......v8's ALSO CLOWNIN ON ALOT OF V6's!!! FO SURE  TAKE A NUMBER.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCH_RIDAH (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Sep 27 2006, 04:28 AM~6253039
> *your boring me.IF im not mistakend didnt u have a regal before that u took to a shop to have all the work redone..just curious?since u do ALL of your own work.
> *


yeah i did. i took it up to a shop and they hacked the fuck out of my shit. so i learned to do the shit myself. well see in the spring. plus i been hearin u say for the past 2 years u were gonna redo your car, well see


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

pull up or shut up :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

actually joe..yeah i have been doing a little here and there with the car..but most of us guys above 20 and out on their own have alot of bills to pay..they come first..but youll learn that as time goes on young-n


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Sep 27 2006, 02:36 PM~6256178
> *actually joe..yeah i have been doing a little here and there with the car..but most of us guys above 20 and out on their own have alot of bills to pay..they come first..but youll learn that as time goes on young-n
> *


well fucken said...


----------



## joker aka stunna (Aug 21, 2006)

IF YO SHIT GET STUCK DONT PULL IT OUT WHAT THE FUCK YOU GUYS DONT HAVE ENOUGH TALENT TO BUILD A CAR THAT DONT GET STUCK


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Sep 27 2006, 04:11 PM~6257509
> *well fucken said...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH_RIDAH_@Sep 27 2006, 01:04 PM~6255887
> *yeah i did. i took it up to show and go and they hacked the fuck out of my shit. so i learned to do the shit myself. well see in the spring. plus i been hearin u say for the past 2 years u were gonna redo your car, well see
> *


no trying to stir up any bullshit joe..just speaking how i feel homie :biggrin: and like i said..i have been a few things here and there..1 thing at a time..but u said the past 2 yrs i have been saying i was gonna redo my car?i belive last year i installed a LT1 engine,new trans,new chrome rear end,new powdercoated wheels,new stereo system..i belive that falls in the redoing catagory.but i guess since you said to me "if i dont know you i dont like you"...then hey start liking me and youll be on top of whats getting REDONE!! :biggrin:no disrespect intended to SWITCH C. C


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH_RIDAH_@Sep 26 2006, 07:25 PM~6250442
> *a clean 93 fleetwood w/ full chrome undercarriage, powder coat wheels, booty kit, castle grill, piston pump 10 batts setup. it aint been out this summer because i actually build my own cars. meaning i do all of my own work; fram wrap, molded suspension, complete setup, chromed out motor. i could go on but theres no need to. plus i know a hell of a lot about hydraulics then u do.
> *


oh..well lets see..what have I CHANGED on my own setup..um.lets count
1-pump heads
2--motors--
3--soleniods
4--front cylinder
5--dumps..
and the shit all works...im doing pretty dam good for not knowing shit :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

I see alot of people disliking cars that get stuck, i would say as much as highriders me personaly i would rather have a car that gets stuck than a highrider


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Sep 28 2006, 01:32 PM~6261691
> *I see alot of people disliking cars that get stuck, i would say as much as highriders me personaly i would rather have a car that gets stuck than a highrider
> *


i think id rather have a "high rider" ,most of the sensible ones dont look bad. And 9 times out of 10 if the car sticks, its a bucket


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)




----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

drives in to the hop pit allthetime


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Sep 28 2006, 05:57 AM~6261922
> *i think id rather have a "high rider" ,most of the sensible ones dont look bad. And 9 times out of 10 if the car sticks, its a bucket
> *



amen on that statement!


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

ONE lick and stick is good for a crowd.
But I'd rather see up..up.....up........up.............up......back bumper. Hearing the crowd as two street rides nose-up and battle. 
My 0.02


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

hop at the truck stops put that rear end on the scales and see the weight they carry


----------



## kraziesergio (Mar 30, 2006)

A TRUE HOPPERS DO NOT LAY on the bumper unless it a radical .. and if its a single or double pump..it won't get stuck on the bumper.. look at the lowrider shows.. when have u seen a single or double get stuck on the bumper.. never because they have no lead in the back holding it down


----------



## kraziesergio (Mar 30, 2006)

ITS ALL LEAD ON THE BUMPER


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## BLVD. G (Aug 30, 2005)

not to start anything but shorty's hydraulics' radical hopper (the sky scrapper II) has no lead and doesn't double switch. it doesn't just stand up it flips over. those who were at vegas last year would have seen it and it will do it again this year too. like i said no lead no double switch 132 inches. oh and if you got time you can look at pics of it and be sure to check out its pivit point.


----------



## BLVD. G (Aug 30, 2005)

oh and it drives in to the pit and back out.


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Sep 20 2006, 05:39 PM~6213128
> *SO DO U CONSIDER THE CARS THAT GET STUCK ON THE BACK BUMPER A TRUE HOPPER?OPINIONS PLEASE..IF U DO..WHY?IF U DONT WHY?
> *



my moto is if you aint driven it aint lowridin.    :thumbsup:


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Sep 27 2006, 08:17 PM~6259757
> *IF YO SHIT GET STUCK DONT PULL IT OUT    WHAT THE FUCK YOU GUYS DONT HAVE ENOUGH TALENT TO BUILD A CAR THAT DONT GET STUCK
> *


thats what im talkin about but thats what everyone wants so we do it i might even build one for the fuck of it


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

I consider it a hopper in it's own class. you see the signature. Street rider FA LIFE. But hopers is cool. thats why they are called hoppers.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Here's my junk street car. Lays frame front and back, single pump fat block - #9 m-gear - 6 Werker batteries. Running 3 1/2 turns of 3 ton coils..


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by joker aka stunna_@Sep 27 2006, 08:17 PM~6259757
> *IF YO SHIT GET STUCK DONT PULL IT OUT    WHAT THE FUCK YOU GUYS DONT HAVE ENOUGH TALENT TO BUILD A CAR THAT DONT GET STUCK
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

that black towncar is hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, anyone with a mid 80s to early 90s 2 wheel drive blazer holla at your boy by PM!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Oct 2 2006, 09:58 PM~6293260
> *thats what im talkin about but thats what everyone wants so we do it i might even build one for the fuck of it
> *


FULL OF SHIT YOU 64 GETS STUCK MY BOY SAYS SO HEAVY IT HARD FOR THE WHOLE CREW TO GET DOWN.YOU DEFINATLY WIN HEAVIEST!!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 20 2006, 10:10 PM~6214739
> *Car hopping has come a long way, it's not like it used to be at the Los Angeles super show for example.
> 
> Everyone has their own tastes. Circus cars killed that art of Lowriding as they say. I made jokes about what I feel will happin next with this....guys putting roll cages in their cars and hitting the switch from inside and flipping over with thenselves still inside...it will happin watch.
> ...


NO DISRESPECT BUT LIKE YOU SAID WE ALL HAVE ARE OWN TASTE AND SAN DIEGO TAKES CARS N EVERY CLASS EVRY YEAR FOR NEW YEARS IT WAS ALSO THE HIGHEST CAR IN THE PARKING LOT AND ITS LUXERY


----------

